# What is R & R(remove and replace)? Window Screen 10-16F?



## Burnsy

Just tryin to figure out what R & R means on my paperwork? Remove and Replace just seems too obvious but also correct. Either way is 10-16F a size or what? Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Yes, Remove and Replace.

Yes, 10-16 feet.

Is their a legend of abbreviations used along with your paper-work you are trying to comprehend?

Ed


----------

